# My new obsession...Leopard Geckos



## DinehCaveman (Aug 29, 2015)

These are my Leos. 3 Mack Snow Patternless Albino(Tremper) females ; 1 Mack Snow (banded morph) male ; 1 Enigma Reverse Stripe with orange Paradox Spot male. We're thoroughly enjoying raising them up, they definitely have personality.

The big sister









The middle sister









The little sister









The Mack Snow





The Enigma


----------



## minomantis (Aug 29, 2015)

That is awesome! Leopard geckos are on my list of pets I want to have! My friend has one named Munch and he's is the coolest critter! I hope you enjoy them! Are you going to be breeding them?


----------



## DinehCaveman (Aug 30, 2015)

minomantis said:


> That is awesome! Leopard geckos are on my list of pets I want to have! My friend has one named Munch and he's is the coolest critter! I hope you enjoy them! Are you going to be breeding them?


I'm planning on breeding one of the girls with the banded snow. I'm apprehensive about breeding the enigma, but there is about 8 months of monitoring for any neurological issues associated with the enigma morph. I wasn't planning on getting two males, then I saw the stripe and orange paradox stripe and just couldn't leave without him. So far no symptoms and he is very inquisitive, comes out to investigate just about any movement near the terrarium.


----------



## minomantis (Aug 30, 2015)

That's great! Well if you're successful with breeding, make a topic here, I'm sure there are people here that would love some geckos! Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------

